# FINAL PAYMENT!!



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Guys! Just Sent In The Final Payment On The Brute!! She's Officially Mine! lol :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Time for a new one now....lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I still got 3 years left, fml


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

awesome, dont know what a payment is i paid cash for mine...


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats. Nothin like havein yer stuff paid. But you always find somethin else to buy haha. I will have my ninja paid off in a month hehe. So tempting to buy a teryx hehe


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

oldmanbrute said:


> Time for a new one now....lol


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> awesome, dont know what a payment is i paid cash for mine...


 x2 on that


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ya hoo , i make my last payment march 1st. but im still paying for stuff on it though!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

day i paid mine off i was super happy too


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My Jeep has been paid off for 5 years and I still feel like I'm paying for it cuz every time I wheel it something else breaks! And always buying stuff for the bikes and Jeep... I still have 3 years on the brute also... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ive never finaced a atv, what does the notes average on a brute


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats...


with out putting anything down I think mine was $170 a month for maybe 4 yrs...but paid it off in like 2


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

just made my 8th payment today..8 down 16 to go..btw zero down.. 337 payment


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

now its gonna start tearing up. lol



knock on wood it doesnt


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats!!! im paying mine off this month as well


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Easy Now Drtj! My Fiance Said The Same Thing! Ive Been Knockin On Wood All Day That She Keeps Running Good Like It Has Been... Me And Her Both Would Like A RAZR But I Just Cant See Close To 18k$ For One...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

05bforce750 said:


> Easy Now Drtj! My Fiance Said The Same Thing! Ive Been Knockin On Wood All Day That She Keeps Running Good Like It Has Been... Me And Her Both Would Like A RAZR But I Just Cant See Close To 18k$ For One...


 
Lol. Just messing with ya bro.:bigok:

Have you though about a used RZR? You can prolly find one for way cheaper.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

my payment is 135/month, but I pay 150... that's for 60 months...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> just made my 8th payment today..8 down 16 to go..btw zero down.. 337 payment


*chingo de feria buey!!!!!*


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

BTW Mine was 100 a month for 60months 0 down dont remember in intrest rate but it was financed thru kawasaki


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

((The)) Intrest Rate Rather..


----------

